# Getting Big arms



## Rob19921466868002 (Dec 14, 2010)

I lift weights and it does not make my arms any bigger and i don't understand. How much protein do i need? How much weight should i be lifting to gain more muscle?


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Spend an hour or 2 browsing the forum you'll find the answers


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know if you have but if not could you put up your stats, age weight hight from that people will be better informed to give you the answers you require.....


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey man,

you really need to write down more informations. Intake of protein really depends on your weight and no one would be able to help you with how much weight you should be lifting as no one only you know what is your one rep max (well I would start from there)...how many sessions per week, what kind of exercises, .... not easy to give right answer without more info.

The idea with browsing the forum might take some time, but it would help.

Cheers


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

freddee said:


> I don't know if you have but if not could you put up your stats, age weight hight from that people will be better informed to give you the answers you require.....


exactly...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

you need to whisper the magic words while doing curl ups, but we can't tell you the magic words until you have posted 137 posts.

thanks


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> you need to whisper the magic words while doing curl ups, but we can't tell you the magic words until you have posted 137 posts.
> 
> thanks


I will come back to you on that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob1992 said:


> I lift weights and it does not make my arms any bigger and i don't understand. How much protein do i need? How much weight should i be lifting to gain more muscle?


there is no magic number for either of these questions you have asked because we are all different, two main issues with training arms and growth are...

1 - overtraining, many train the arm muscles with the same amount of sets/reps as other bigger bodyparts like chest and back.

2 - bad form, many lack progress by using to much weight which leads to more being lifted by secondry muscle groups like shoulders etc than the arm muscles themselves....

as the guys have said post up your current routine so we can where it can be improved.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

gentics is what makes you have big arms or not tbh. mine were very skinny when started try hittin the tricep twice a week hit it on a monday then do it on friday or saturday or w.e there aint no type of weight that makes it bigger just do what ever you do for tricep and do it twice per week also never lack diet its the key or you wont grow if your skinny then bulk up youll put few pounds on but your arms will get bigger also your weight will increase so heavy weight bigger arms


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

weight is nothin form is what counts i was arm curlin 32kg each hand s**t form my arms never got anybigger eat as much protien till you see growth also stack up on amino acids there the key for growth aswell i drink pill mine 24 7 lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is correct that to truly have huge arms genetics do play a part but they are not the sole reason for big arms, i was not always blessed with big arms in fact in my early competing carrer they where my weakest bodypart, now they are considered one of my strongest......

training biceps or triceps more than once a week is a huge mistake and will lead to nothing but overtraining for the high majority of people......

Darren you say in one post that heavy weight = big arms but then in the very next post say Weight is nothing? you cannot have it both ways 

weight and form is equally important i can show you guys with huge arms but use bad form and i can show you guys with small arms but have great form......

super strict form is in my opinion one of the worst things you can do as is letting your ego dictate the weight used......


----------



## BMG (Dec 9, 2010)

I think genetics do play a part but not to the extent some people make out. Obviously not everyone is able of have arms like PScarb and other seasoned competitors but I do think if people trained properly everyone is capable of waaaaay above average. Just no beginner has got the bollocks to stop doing 10 sets of biceps curls and tricep pulldowns and try to progress on the bigger lifts instead. I have just started a blog pretty damn basic at the moment but here is a brief article about training arms

Bigger Arms


----------



## Rob19921466868002 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok i'm 18, weight 13 stone and and am 6.1 in height.


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

tbh mate true but i dont belive in overtraining if i leave my arms to prober recovery then they wont overtrain also if i eat enuff my muscle shouldnt over train i try and keep 100 on diet if i trained them monday then hit them on tuesday then yes they wont grow but if i leave them and hit them on a friday thats gave them enuff time to recover each to there own i find if i hit them twice per week they grow i dont train my biceps that much because i use them for everythin else deadlift youll get better gains that a bicep gurl pull ups aswell


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

what i ment was heavy weight builds muscle but s**t form doesnt. ps great physique dude.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I only need to train my arms once a week as the biceps get worked with back and triceps get worked with chest and shoulders.

People seem to overtrain arms as they think of them as show muscles.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the simple fact is that there is not one way to build arms that will work for everyone, as i mentioned before my arms used to be my weakest bodypart but after many years of trialing training methods they are considered one of my strong points...

what many don't seem to realise is that the tricep muscle take up 2/3rds of the upper arm and your Bicep only 1/3, yet they insist on smashing there biceps and casually training there triceps.

mine grew the most when i prioritised my tricep training........


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Darren lifting heavy weights dont mean big arms. Big arms depends on how much you weigh. I lift heavy and i dont have big arms.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

London1976 said:


> Darren lifting heavy weights dont mean big arms. Big arms depends on how much you weigh. I lift heavy and i dont have big arms.


how do big arms depend on how much you weigh? the weight is relevant to build any muscle size does come with lifting heavy this is fact....the grey area for some is they lift to heavy for them....


----------



## Big_Idiot1466867997 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMO, to get the best out of your arms = trial and error.


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like you guys are stuck in circle.

How all this knowledge will help the poor soul to get his arms bigger???

Loads of theory but how can you help someone if all you got is his hight, weight and age?? You really need more details than that.

Specially if everyone is different.

I know all of you got their own experience and know what is working...but will it on him?

No one knows his training program, not even how good is his diet.

Big I>IMO, to get the best out of your arms = trial and error.

i think is the best advice here, might take a while but its a advice.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

First off, i bet (assumption here) you dont know how to preform weighted excersises. Everybody is the same.

Learn a good form, either by watching people who know what they are doing or look at some vids on the tube to get a general idea.

I see people all day long who will throw a 20lb dumbell around for 40 reps look in the mirror flex and then fcuk off home.

Hit the search function or google for some good bicep & tricep excersises for the equipment you have/have use to.

Make a routine, then post it up and everyone will tell you if you have a good one and tell you how to improve it to suit you.

A general idea is your rep max should be in the range of 4-8 to gain mass, i.e if you can do 16 bicep curls the weight is too light. If you can only do 2 then the weight is too heavy and you will develop poor form.

Your diet will depend entirely on how much excersise you do, your weight and BF%.

Protein in the range of 1.1-1.8g per lb of weight.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

With all this talk of which exercises are best for arms, lets just think how big do you think your arms would be if you could bench 400lb for 10reps?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Ps, Regarding lifting heavy means bigger?

would you reccomend doing 4 sets, increasing weight but dropping numver of reps?

as ive been stuck on a weight on benchpress for ages.....

wanting to get past it and bigger to be honest....

getting more cals in by mass shakes......

and started going 1 warm up set, 1 set of 10, 1 set of 8, 1 set of 6, 1 set of 4

..... opinions?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

PScarb said:


> how do big arms depend on how much you weigh? the weight is relevant to build any muscle size does come with lifting heavy this is fact....the grey area for some is they lift to heavy for them....


well im pretty certain i will never have 18" arms at 12st


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> well im pretty certain i will never have 18" arms at 12st


1cm increase in size of biceps = increase around 5kg bodyweight

(not sure about inches and pounds)

................point taken


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thank you roman, so weight is important if you want big arms.... the bigger you weigh the bigger the arms


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Have a look at James Llewellyn, he competes around 13 stone and his arms are huge


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Have a look at James Llewellyn, he competes around 13 stone and his arms are huge


how tall is he???

what is his natural weight???

Btw you can't get big arms from egg and sausage a day


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive seen pics of him and hes more than 13st, so he will have big arms


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Roman Podzemny said:


> Btw you can't get big arms from egg and sausage a day


LOL.

Is that stat right about 1cm on bicep = 5kg bodyweight increase?

My 16.5's are fvcking TANK lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

He runs a progress log on another forum. He doesn't compete alot heavier than that, difference is he is shredded


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Sparks1990 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Is that stat right about 1cm on bicep = 5kg bodyweight increase?
> 
> My 16.5's are fvcking TANK lol.


Good for you.

Its really rough statement...obviously, it won't work for everyone.

Try to go on 17's and lets see, what the change in your weight will be.

If you do biceps, your forearm will work as well your shoulders and trapz.

With triceps you work your chest and back....you do not have to work big muscle groups, but as these groups will support any exercise you will make, they will increase in size or density.

I bet with the size of your arms, you are not 13 stones....are you???

BTW....you should change your signature to .... fvckin TANK


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

I suppose it is about right, whatever you train your body always seems to stay in sequence with it. i.e you will never see anyone with huge bi's and no shoulders, even if that is all they work on (their bi's). My triceps are by far the easiest muscle to grow. I even stopped training them at one point to let my biceps catch up. IMO they still look too big in proportion to my biceps.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sparks1990 said:


> I suppose it is about right, whatever you train your body always seems to stay in sequence with it. i.e you will never see anyone with huge bi's and no shoulders, even if that is all they work on (their bi's). My triceps are by far the easiest muscle to grow. I even stopped training them at one point to let my biceps catch up. IMO they still look too big in proportion to my biceps.


so when are we going to see these pics Sparks??


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Roman Podzemny said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Its really rough statement...obviously, it won't work for everyone.
> 
> ...


could do open handed preacher curls.. so your taking your forearms out of the equations by not gripping... ?



PScarb said:


> so when are we going to see these pics Sparks??


yeah get some pics up!


----------



## darren grens (Aug 26, 2010)

tbh my arms are the worst to grow but i belive hittin tricep twice per weak is the key for me as long as i keep 100 on diet if your eatin loads of cals you wont overtrain. but prober form aint all that in certin exersizes look at branch warren his form is the worst and hes still huge evin with gear etc


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

yea get the pics up sparks lol


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll take some on my blackberry and load them up if thats possible?

One bad thing about not having a pc that you can load pics from a camera to it.

Gym at 1.00pm so around 6 i suppose.

Front, side, back?

Please try not to get too jelous lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im gonna stick my neck out and say sparks pics are gonna match what he has described...

mainly down to his height..

altho with that routine lol...

i can see weight progress stalling big time..


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

London1976 said:


> Ive seen pics of him and hes more than 13st, so he will have big arms


he (James Llewellyn) won his pro card as a middleweight, so he was under 13 stones there, and he had huge arms.


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> im gonna stick my neck out and say sparks pics are gonna match what he has described...
> 
> mainly down to his height..
> 
> ...


lol, i'm not huge or anything, but am very toned, even if i do say so myself.

I'll give training less a go and see what happens. Cardio will stay the same tho..


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

Ghost said:


> could do open handed preacher curls.. so your taking your forearms out of the equations by not gripping... ?
> 
> yes you can, but why would you want do that? Why exclude forearms?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think there is a small minority of people who are 12st and who will have big arms (18") maybe pro bodybuilders who bulk then go on diets could achieve big arms.

and i think there is a big minority of people who are 12 st who wont have big arms.... You dont see many people who dont weigh alot with big arms. Obviously because a 12st person like myself dont have lots of mass,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

an arm does not need to measure 21inches to be considered big....if you have a good belly to the muscle they can be 16" and look big plus what is considered big by one is not by another.....far to many on here and the net in general seem to gauge success in the gym with arm size?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

My arms are 15", im 12st and 5,6, i think my arms look big but i would say that lol


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Roman Podzemny said:


> Ghost said:
> 
> 
> > could do open handed preacher curls.. so your taking your forearms out of the equations by not gripping... ?
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

London1976 said:


> My arms are 15", im 12st and 5,6, i think my arms look big but i would say that lol


but this is all that matters mate....who gives a fukc if someone else says they are not big? if you are happy with the size of your arm then thats cool....

agree with Ghost though on the tricep point, this is how mine grew...


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

To try and answer the original post. I find it hard to believe that anyone can get optimum arm growth by training them more than once a week. obviously arms are used while training other muscle groups. So in my opinion are prone to overtraining. I think the key to developing good arms are getting mass on the triceps. Close grip bench press, dips, and overhead tri extensions are ideal for this. As far as the actual bicep is concerned i think varying the angle of the basic curl is best e.g ez bar curl, close grip curl, cross body hammer curl, preacher, kneeling cable curl to the head. obviously not all in the one session but mix it up evey now and then to shock them in to growth. hope this helps :becky:


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

akalatengo said:


> you need to whisper the magic words while doing curl ups, but we can't tell you the magic words until you have posted 137 posts.
> 
> thanks


 LMAO ! banter flows on this forum


----------



## johnreal (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I don't know if you have but if not could you put up your stats, age weight hight from that people will be better informed to give you the answers you require.....


----------

